# Read and weep



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

Just imagine. Unlimited data for an extra $10.

Bell's Instinct offerings

The Samsung Instinct will also be available with a wide range of voice and data plans, including the $10 Unlimited Mobile Browser add-on data plan that allows unlimited Internet access.

"We are thrilled to offer Canadians this beautifully designed and intelligent device. Accessing the Internet, listening to downloaded music or satellite radio, watching TV or using it as a GPS system, it's all a real pleasure with the Samsung Instinct thanks to its powerful touch screen and easy interface," said Adel Bazerghi, Vice President, Products for Bell Mobility. "Data pricing plans available with the Samsung Instinct will offer also exceptional value and let clients take full advantage of Bell Mobility's wide range of data services.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

Bell uses a CDMA network right?


----------



## machael (Apr 27, 2008)

yup


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

Now that's what I'm talking about! I just saw that and was reading up on it.

Internet of 20 TV stations available, Sirius Radio stations all of course at an extra cost. And something we won't have out of the box with GPS, is are you ready? Navigational with voice comes with the built in GPS for this device. Plus all the other bells and whistle added on top.

In Japan TV viewing on your cell phone is something they have been doing for many many years now. Bell has it right with this device and it would seem like the plans might out do Rogers.

Plus, you are not locked into a 3 year contract, although that is an option!

It will be interesting to see what will be included in the plans. When does evening calls start? No doubt Bell will charge $35 activation fee and of course all the other fees. But, they are offering more value to start with TV, voice capable GPS, Sirius Radio stations and not locking into a 3yr contract. Like I said though, it will be very interesting to see what it will cost and what you get in the end.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

interesting.

did you check out the pic? (link at bottom of article).

holy iphone copy batman.

i wonder if this will make rogers think twice about their plans. probably not, but here's to hoping


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

kb244 said:


> Bell uses a CDMA network right?


Yes they do, but they were also the first to bring video phone conversation to Canada. Now they are going to bring Internet TV stations which is a start in the right direction along with Sirius radio stations as well. Their GPS on that device blows Apple's GPS on the iPhone period!


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

MacGYVER said:


> Yes they do, but they were also the first to bring video phone conversation to Canada. Now they are going to bring Internet TV stations which is a start in the right direction along with Sirius radio stations as well. Their GPS on that device blows Apple's GPS on the iPhone period!


Well... competition is always good, it makes people strive more for the consumers.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

kb244,

You're right, this may not be the iPhone, it may not act like an iPhone, but the technology inside it and what Bell is going to be offering is in the right step and a very welcoming move forward in my eyes. I'm now very curious as to what else this device will offer and what Bell's plans will be.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

My daughter and I are definitely not getting iPhones at Roger's disgustingly low value rates. When our contract is up I may consider what I thought a few weeks ago was the unthinkable.... switch to Bell.

And to think all I could dream of was getting an iPhone. I longed for one so much.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

MORE read and weep

This news just keeps on getting worse.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

adagio,

I'm with you on this one, plus they are offering Windows Live Messenger and Hotmail built in, as most people I know use both services, they will be easily accessible on this device. 

Wow, what a surprise coming from Bell today. Will I switch over to Bell as well? Who knows...... time will tell depending on the plans and services offered come August 8th. I know that I won't be rushing out to get the iPhone, that I know. So I will have time in the meantime to look at the competition.


----------



## CanadaRAM (Jul 24, 2005)

Don't confuse 'unlimited browsing' with 'unlimited data access'.


----------



## ruffdeezy (Mar 17, 2008)

It's still a CDMA phone and it's not the iPhone. I'm not impressed.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

adagio said:


> MORE read and weep
> 
> This news just keeps on getting worse.


Thank you, for that link. Answers some of the questions I had. Wow, Bell is offering a lot more up front then Rogers and Apple has up to this point. Plus, the Instinct also does video recording, very cool. I think Samsung have done their homework this time and so has Bell. The fees are still there and the 9PM offering, probably can work a deal out with that one. Right now, if I had to pick, I would be very tempted to go for the Instinct over the iPhone.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

MacGYVER said:


> Their GPS on that device blows Apple's GPS on the iPhone period!


I never thought I would read a comment like that on this site, being that it it powered by Microsoft Live Search.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

CanadaRAM said:


> Don't confuse 'unlimited browsing' with 'unlimited data access'.


Read the second link posted which will explain this further.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

I'm still on contract with Rogers so I have time to sit this out and watch what unveils.

I'm hopeful Rogers replies with a deal I can't refuse but I'm not holding my breath on that one.

One thing this does show, there is a glimmer of hope once we see some GSM competition.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> I never thought I would read a comment like that on this site, being that it it powered by Microsoft Live Search.


When Apple introduced their GPS for the iPhone 3G did you hear the crowd cheer? I didn't. Apple's GPS still doesn't give you what everyone wants and that is turn by turn voice activation with live traffic updates. This device from Samsung gives you that out of the box and Bell is delivering it. If we are lucky, you might have this ability once the iPhone is released and someone on the Apps store has created it.


----------



## satchmo (May 26, 2005)

Yes it's a pretty good offer from Bell. 
They also have ties to Hotmail with Sympatico, so that's not a big surprise. 

However, remember, that the iPhone is a platform and the wealth of apps and functionality will almost certainly dwarf Samsung's in the years to come. 

Still, this can only be good news. They're certainly making Rogers look really bad.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

CanadaRAM said:


> Don't confuse 'unlimited browsing' with 'unlimited data access'.


Bell is offering unlimited *DATA*


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I might consider changing. $10 unlimted, man that's what I am talking about. I woudl have paid $30 unlimted from Rogers but they screwed the pouch on that one.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

satchmo said:


> Yes it's a pretty good offer from Bell.
> They also have ties to Hotmail with Sympatico, so that's not a big surprise.
> 
> However, remember, that the iPhone is a platform and the wealth of apps and functionality will almost certainly dwarf Samsung's in the years to come.
> ...


You're absolutely right  The iPhone is heavily depended on the platform and the software that will be released on the Apps Store. Apple is depending on this to make the iPhone a success. Although, this does seem to open up a little competition between the two companies :heybaby:


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I might jsut call Rogers and say see ya, and change all my services over to Bell and see what they say. I currently have 4 with Rogers.

This is the future, charge a fee to connect to the internet, but make it unlimited.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

Is Rogers on another freaking planet? The iPhone would neuter both Bell and the Samsung Instinct if more competitive... WTF?!

There must be something else in the equation, in addition to the lack of GSM competition. Perhaps it is RIM pressuring Rogers behind back doors... if so, that shows the lack of innovation we have in Canada.

I'm with you Apple... but it may be some time before I get an official iPhone here in the Great White North. I will continue to use my hacked iPhone 1.0... or say the hell with it and go to Bell.


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

I hate to say it but I hope this takes off to put a lot of pressure on Rogers, even if it hurts iPhone sales. I have no idea how good this phone is besides the nice rip off design but I bet people will still go for it over the iPhone if Rogers continues to screw us. Bell always comes out with these unlimited things and then screws customers around if they use too much data so I guess we'll have to see what happens.

There definitely was some cheering for the GPS on the iPhone, I was in the audience at WWDC.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

I strongly suspect RIM. I've stated that elsewhere in another thread going way back.

With true "value" plans, the iPhone on Rogers network would clean up on the competition. Absolutely no other device has garnered this much pent up demand. RIM will be creamed in the consumer market.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

WOW! 
As a business person the first thing I think is Rogers better be looking at this. They may want to rethink their pricing. I mean heck, I'd even pay $50 for unlimited data for the iPhone. 
Bell with its new prices have just proved that Canadian companies CAN make data plans affordable.

On the other hand they have the exclusive rights to the iPhone and are the only Canadian carrier that can support the 3G --- so knowing that, I guess Rogers really doesn't need to worry.

We'll see.


----------



## teeterboy3 (May 22, 2005)

I have to think that if Rogers revised their plans at the news of a 22,000 name online petition, this story, perhaps could possibly give us some more capitulation.

Bottom line is. I am NOW officially holding out for unlimited data. My plan ends in November, and if Rogers has done jack squat in light of Bell's shot across Roger's bow, that I can't argue with more for much cheaper.

The next 7 days are going to be very interesting to say the least.


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

adagio said:


> I strongly suspect RIM. I've stated that elsewhere in another thread going way back.


If that's true, I hope it gets out eventually. Imagine the PR disaster for RIM if they actually pressured Rogers to limit the viability of the iPhone. There's antitrust written all over that.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

CaptainCode said:


> If that's true, I hope it gets out eventually. Imagine the PR disaster for RIM if they actually pressured Rogers to limit the viability of the iPhone. There's antitrust written all over that.


Impossible to prove if there were conversations over a round of golf or a few drinks at the bar.... we'll never know.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

I have said it as well, of course RIM had a say with regards to the iPhone and Rogers. The iPhone coming to Ontario steps all over RIM which resides its manufacturing and headquarters in Waterloo, Ontario. This is a huge smack in the face to RIM and this is finally RIMs competition. RIM should be worried, but have they gone to Rogers and pressured them? I bet you they have... they are really worried about this iPhone device. RIM and Rogers in Canada have shared a long many years together promoting and selling the RIM devices and services here in Canada. Like I said earlier this iPhone is brand new to Rogers, they have no idea what they're getting into, not just yet. Perhaps in a year or two from now they will have a better understanding.


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

adagio said:


> Impossible to prove if there were conversations over a round of golf or a few drinks at the bar.... we'll never know.


I hope the idiot managers did it over unencrypted emails like many other cases and somehow it gets out


----------



## mpuk (May 24, 2005)

I don't see why everyone is so worried...

If Bell is offering unlimited data, Rogers will soon follow suit. Not like Rogers will be known as the "expensive data plan provider" and Bell will become the cheaper one....won't happen. Rogers can charge what they want right now to get some extra money because they know people will buy it anyway....look at the insane amount of hype around the new iPhone and its introduction in Canada...! 

The smartest thing to do imo is to get a iPhone if you absolutely want one and sign the 3 year contract, but keep your current plan. Use wifi to test out the waters and see how much you use the data option....as new plans are bound to eventually emerge for those of us complaining about the high rates, as every provider around the world seems to be going unlimited, we can at least expect competitive.


----------



## kb244 (Apr 23, 2002)

Well look at it this way, if a company rapes consumers long enough, just bout any other new offering will become extremely attractive, or at the very least the competitor's Ads will target consumers much easier than anticipated.


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

I think the only main reason that Bell is pricing it so cheap is exactly that there is so much hype around the iPhone(warranted or not, your opinion). They're trying to get the people in with way cheaper plans, and it might work. I wonder how long it will last that way(Bell).


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

mpuk said:


> I don't see why everyone is so worried...
> 
> If Bell is offering unlimited data, Rogers will soon follow suit. Not like Rogers will be known as the "expensive data plan provider" and Bell will become the cheaper one....won't happen. Rogers can charge what they want right now to get some extra money because they know people will buy it anyway....look at the insane amount of hype around the new iPhone and its introduction in Canada...!
> 
> The smartest thing to do imo is to get a iPhone if you absolutely want one and sign the 3 year contract, but keep your current plan. Use wifi to test out the waters and see how much you use the data option....as new plans are bound to eventually emerge for those of us complaining about the high rates, as every provider around the world seems to be going unlimited, we can at least expect competitive.


As I've never dealt with Rogers --- but say they do start offering unlimited plans in a couple of months -- can you then change your plan? Or if you sign up with the lower data plan and realize you need more, can you change the plan then?


----------



## bgw (Jan 8, 2008)

So Rogers, are you going to step up to bat?

My Instincts are telling me where to go.

When I first saw this phone I though 'Crap'. But cheap crap is better then no crap at all! And Rogers isn't going to get a scrap out of me at their rates!


----------



## mikeinmontreal (Oct 13, 2005)

I agree with the Captain. The iPhone has created so much buzz online in Canada, with petitions, calls to Rogers and Fido, postings on ehMac and RFD; I have never heard of the Instinct until today. But hand it to Bell, those prices rock!!!


----------



## GrapeApe (Aug 4, 2004)

Althought I'm not sold on the Instinct, these developments are definitely going to get me to wait til the fall to make my next phone purchasing decision.

I was originally going to be in line on July 11 to buy 2 iPhones, but now I think I'll wait it out and see if Rogers comes to their senses over data pricing.

If not I imight consider the Instinct.


----------



## 8127972 (Sep 8, 2005)

The Blogasphere is already talking about this:

Samsung Instinct Available At Bell With An Unlimited Data Plan… Pay Attention Rogers! « The IT Nerd


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

KMPhotos said:


> As I've never dealt with Rogers --- but say they do start offering unlimited plans in a couple of months -- can you then change your plan? Or if you sign up with the lower data plan and realize you need more, can you change the plan then?


If Rogers doesn't change anything, you sign up on july 11th for 3 yrs. You are locked in for 3 yrs on that plan period. You cannot downgrade as this is not the norm for most cellular companies once you're locked in. You can however upgrade to a higher cost plan if allowed. Unless Rogers is going to break the contract plan to downgrade you to something better if they decide to change things, then that goes against their 3 yr contract terms doesn't it? But who knows, this is Rogers after all, they might play nice to those that ask.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

MacGYVER said:


> If Rogers doesn't change anything, you sign up on july 11th for 3 yrs. You are locked in for 3 yrs on that plan period. You cannot downgrade as this is not the norm for most cellular companies once you're locked in. You can however upgrade to a higher cost plan if allowed. Unless Rogers is going to break the contract plan to downgrade you to something better if they decide to change things, then that goes against their 3 yr contract terms doesn't it? But who knows, this is Rogers after all, they might play nice to those that ask.


Wrong, wrong, wrong. If you're an existing customer, you can keep your existing plan. You can also take an iPhone voice/data plan, and downgrade for a one-time $50 fee.

As for your "norm" on Rogers, right now, you can change from any plan to any other plan. For most plans, you cannot go below a $20 threshold--unless you call the retentions department, or unless you are on a corporate plan.

You can also change your data plan at any time. Right now I'm on a $7 unlimited plan with full access to wap and html sites, as long as I use only one APN on Rogers.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

MacGYVER said:


> If Rogers doesn't change anything, you sign up on july 11th for 3 yrs. You are locked in for 3 yrs on that plan period. You cannot downgrade as this is not the norm for most cellular companies once you're locked in. You can however upgrade to a higher cost plan if allowed. Unless Rogers is going to break the contract plan to downgrade you to something better if they decide to change things, then that goes against their 3 yr contract terms doesn't it? But who knows, this is Rogers after all, they might play nice to those that ask.


Well then I guess it makes sense to wait a little bit and see if Rogers changes their plans in the next few months.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

HowEver said:


> Wrong, wrong, wrong. If you're an existing customer, you can keep your existing plan. You can also take an iPhone voice/data plan, and downgrade for a one-time $50 fee.
> 
> As for your "norm" on Rogers, right now, you can change from any plan to any other plan. For most plans, you cannot go below a $20 threshold--unless you call the retentions department, or unless you are on a corporate plan.
> 
> You can also change your data plan at any time. Right now I'm on a $7 unlimited plan with full access to wap and html sites, as long as I use only one APN on Rogers.


Thank you for clarifying that if you are a current Rogers customer, nice to know they tack on a fee of $50 to downgrade. :clap: It seems to me know matter how you look at it, you have to go through too many channels to get things changed. Paying $50 to make a change? Having to call retentions department? It should be you call in make the changes and move on. Your money right?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

MacGYVER said:


> Thank you for clarifying that if you are a current Rogers customer, nice to know they tack on a fee of $50 to downgrade. :clap: It seems to me know matter how you look at it, you have to go through too many channels to get things changed. Paying $50 to make a change? Having to call retentions department? It should be you call in make the changes and move on. Your money right?


Um, no, still. If you're an existing customer, keep your existing plan. It's only if you take the iPhone voice/data plans ($60+/month) and downgrade that they charge $50, once.

But count on Rogers to change this a few more times before July 11th. That's why a lot of this pointless speculation is especially pointless. That said, they've published that: existing customers, if they qualify, can keep their existing plans, but should be careful about data if they don't add something for that; and that new customers can downgrade for a fee.

As for not having to call in to get deals: I can't see Rogers calling all 7 million subscribers.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

keebler27 said:


> interesting.
> 
> did you check out the pic? (link at bottom of article).
> 
> ...


One can always hope, 'cause pressure from consumers ain't doin' it.


----------



## GrapeApe (Aug 4, 2004)

I just realized something.

One reason why the Instinct probably requires unlimited data is that it has no wifi.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

Yay for me! Instinct is a good thing.


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

Now Telus is entering into the fray:

Telus announces HTC Touch Diamond for a summer release - Engadget


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

adam1185 said:


> Now Telus is entering into the fray:
> 
> Telus announces HTC Touch Diamond for a summer release - Engadget


If Telus starts offering unlimited data then Rogers will really have to reconsider its pricing plans.


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

KMPhotos said:


> If Telus starts offering unlimited data then Rogers will really have to reconsider its pricing plans.


It's $30 for unlimited email, IM and web browsing.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

adam1185 said:


> It's $30 for unlimited email, IM and web browsing.


ooooppppsss... missed that part.
Ok Rogers, your turn.


----------



## The Shadow (Oct 28, 2006)

Ouch, this kick in the sack from Bell must have Teddy Boy walking with a limp today.


----------



## Elric (Jul 30, 2005)

I was wondering when Bell or Telus were going to cash in on Rogers serious faux pas. This is it.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

adagio said:


> Bell is offering unlimited *DATA*


Not quite. Bell is offering unlimited chat, email, and web browsing. They may call it data, but video, GPS, and other data is charged extra. Not only that, there will be very few third party apps for that phone. And if there are and any of them need Internet access, that will NOT be included in the plan.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

adam1185 said:


> Now Telus is entering into the fray:
> 
> Telus announces HTC Touch Diamond for a summer release - Engadget


THe HTC Touch Pro has the keyboard. Even better.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

hayesk said:


> Not quite. Bell is offering unlimited chat, email, and web browsing. They may call it data, but video, GPS, and other data is charged extra. Not only that, there will be very few third party apps for that phone. And if there are and any of them need Internet access, that will NOT be included in the plan.


You are right.

"Like Rogers, Bell Mobility offers a variety of voice plans, but asks $10 a month for the unlimited data plan, applicable to the Instuinct alone. The plan includes unlimited Web browsing and Internet e-mail (including Hotmail and Gmail accounts), as well as attachments. Features such as the global positioning system as well as live and on-demand TV are treated as separate expenses, such as the optional $15 per month streaming music plan."

from globeandmail.com: Bell undercuts iPhone plans with unlimited Instinct


----------



## smyler67 (Jun 18, 2008)

*Not convinced*



hayesk said:


> Not quite. Bell is offering unlimited chat, email, and web browsing. They may call it data, but video, GPS, and other data is charged extra. Not only that, there will be very few third party apps for that phone. And if there are and any of them need Internet access, that will NOT be included in the plan.



No Wi fi on the phone and video and GPS and some data is extra and limited 3rd Party Apps .....I am still going for the iphone. Even if Rogers has capped data plans.

With Wi Fi on the iphone and Moblie me, Apple Apps Store and syncing to all my macs. It just a combo you can't pass up....I think. But thats just me.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

smyler67 said:


> No Wi fi on the phone and video and GPS and some data is extra and limited 3rd Party Apps .....I am still going for the iphone. Even if Rogers has capped data plans.
> 
> With Wi Fi on the iphone and Moblie me, Apple Apps Store and syncing to all my macs. It just a combo you can't pass up....I think. But thats just me.


Good Point.


----------



## lostmyphone (Feb 25, 2008)

Just went to the Instinct's website and noticed that there is no MP3 or Video watching mode...someone should start a poll.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

adagio said:


> I strongly suspect RIM. I've stated that elsewhere in another thread going way back.
> 
> With true "value" plans, the iPhone on Rogers network would clean up on the competition. Absolutely no other device has garnered this much pent up demand. RIM will be creamed in the consumer market.


It may be the case that RIM has been lobbying carriers against providing unlimited plans. Obviously to sell more berries and control the phone carriers. See this article dated in 2006:

===
Posted on ZDNet News: Jun 5, 2006 6:10:00 PM

CHICAGO--The president and co-CEO of Research In Motion, maker of BlackBerry devices, warned the industry Monday that allowing people unlimited wireless data use will have a devastating effect on wireless innovation.
In a keynote address given at GlobalComm, a telecommunications trade show here, Mike Lazaridis told attendees that carriers need to be very careful how they roll out wireless Internet services.

"No matter how you slice it, bandwidth is not free," he said. "If we don't set up economic incentives now, research and innovation for new networks won't happen for the future. We want companies to be encouraged to make efficient use of the network, so we don't cross over and use up all the capacity of the networks."

RIM chief cautious about unlimited wireless data plans | Tech News on ZDNet

===


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Bandwidth isn't free? The way I see it, it's free to _someone_. The infrastructure is in place, the money's spent, money's made.. I don't see the problem.

More bunk if you ask me.

I'd love to see how these guys structure cost against 'bandwidth'.

What really ticks me off is how they force mobile users to use their software that has to be downloaded/loaded every time you want to use GPS.... GPS IS SUPPOSED TO BE FREE!!

Same thing with the iPhone. You're forced to use Google maps, which has to load data all the time... that'll eat up cost in a hurry. Blackberry? The make you subscribe to a $9.95/month software... lame.


----------



## pieterknispel (Sep 15, 2007)

The fat-cats over at Bell are all probably sitting in their boardrooms laughing hysterically! What a juicy opportunity the IDIOTS over at Rogers have just created for us. 

These rates are just pathetic, and its nice to see Bell come out and offer excellent plans that offer SIGNIFICANT value!


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

zlinger said:


> CHICAGO--The president and co-CEO of Research In Motion, maker of BlackBerry devices, warned the industry Monday that allowing people unlimited wireless data use *will have a devastating effect on wireless innovation.*
> 
> ===


OK, run that by me again? 

Apple is messing with wireless innovation? ROTFL!!!!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

pieterknispel said:


> The fat-cats over at Bell are all probably sitting in their boardrooms laughing hysterically! What a juicy opportunity the IDIOTS over at Rogers have just created for us.
> 
> These rates are just pathetic, and its nice to see Bell come out and offer excellent plans that offer SIGNIFICANT value!


Uhh? These Bell plans aren't hot at all.

The $10/month gets you access to the browser, email, attachments. This is the same frickin thing as the Fido unlimited for $7, Telus, etc.

You still have to pay EXTRA to access any of their other 'services' such as music downloads, GPS, movies/TV, etc.

The cheapest plan only gives you 100 minutes daytime, and 1000 minutes evenings (which start at the same time as Rogers) whereas Rogers is unlimited 'evening' minutes. $9 access fee, etc, etc, etc, etc.

This is seriously a joke. They're just using this opportunity to make Rogers look bad, and great, have at it. But it's not true unlimited Data, and it's just trying to mislead people. Bell still sucks. And the phone? Hmm.... looks like something familiar... can't quite put my finger on it.....


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

adagio said:


> OK, run that by me again?
> 
> Apple is messing with wireless innovation? ROTFL!!!!


lol.. yeah I got a kick out of that as well.... RIM wouldn't know innovation if it bit them on the ass... oh wait, it has.. it's called 'iPhone'.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

kloan said:


> Uhh? These Bell plans aren't hot at all.
> 
> The $10/month gets you access to the browser, email, attachments. This is the same frickin thing as the Fido unlimited for $7, Telus, etc.
> 
> ...


The rogers and fido $7 unlimted is for their WAP browser only. Not true web browsers.

"Go for either the Unlimited Surfing on your Fido option or the $20 Value Pack and get as many *WAP mobile Internet page views *as you like every month without any extra charges. "


----------



## snipper (Jun 10, 2008)

I just watched this even tho a comparison to the old iphone...I am pretty darn interested..interested enough to perhaps wait after the 11th after all

Samsung Instinct vs. iPhone 2G | The iPhone Blog


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Joker Eh said:


> The rogers and fido $7 unlimted is for their WAP browser only. Not true web browsers.
> 
> "Go for either the Unlimited Surfing on your Fido option or the $20 Value Pack and get as many *WAP mobile Internet page views *as you like every month without any extra charges. "


ah, ok.. I was under the impression one got more out of that than just WAP.
still though, the Bell one is very limited and still doesn't look like it's worth jumping ship for.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

kloan said:


> ah, ok.. I was under the impression one got more out of that than just WAP.
> still though, the Bell one is very limited and still doesn't look like it's worth jumping ship for.


Just the ability to surf the web in a true browser, is worth it. You could use up the 400mb in a few clicks on a web site. But I agree the iPhone has many more features so that's why I thought $30 unlimited is so worth it. And i think if they made people sign a 3 year contract to get it, would be ok as well.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

kloan said:


> ah, ok.. I was under the impression one got more out of that than just WAP.
> still though, the Bell one is very limited and still doesn't look like it's worth jumping ship for.


Perhaps you're right but it's certainly worth people waiting a while longer to check it out.

Once you've jumped on Roger's 3 year contract, you're stuck.

If the Instinct sells well and Rogers has a warehouse full of unsold iPhones, we'd see an about face really, really soon.


----------



## KMPhotos (Jun 17, 2008)

What about Telus' announcement today. Is their new offering true unlimited? Both companies have sure made big splashes today. They are all over the internet and some news stations.


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

KMPhotos said:


> What about Telus' announcement today. Is their new offering true unlimited? Both companies have sure made big splashes today. They are all over the internet and some news stations.


Telus' $10 unlimited plan is for IM, web email and web browsing but that does not include GPS, streaming music or movies.


----------



## mpuk (May 24, 2005)

KMPhotos said:


> As I've never dealt with Rogers --- but say they do start offering unlimited plans in a couple of months -- can you then change your plan? Or if you sign up with the lower data plan and realize you need more, can you change the plan then?


I don't see why not. My contract is expired and am due for a "hardware upgrade", yet have been able to make adjustments to my voice plan without a new contract. In the past, its been the hardware upgrades that have called for the new contracts, since they have been giving you a deal on the phone.


----------



## GrapeApe (Aug 4, 2004)

OK I see people saying that the Bell and Telus plans don't inlcude streaming music or movies...but nether does the iPhone so what's the problem?

90% of the people who need data need it for email and web surfing, if Bell and Telus' plans allow that then I think they compare very favourably to the crap that Rogers is serving.


----------



## adam1185 (Feb 16, 2005)

GrapeApe said:


> OK I see people saying that the Bell and Telus plans don't inlcude streaming music or movies...but nether does the iPhone so what's the problem?
> 
> 90% of the people who need data need it for email and web surfing, if Bell and Telus' plans allow that then I think they compare very favourably to the crap that Rogers is serving.


At least with the iPhone you have the option of using GPS and youtube and other data apps without needing to pay for an extra data plan as with Telus.


----------



## worai (Jun 23, 2008)

A cellphone is as good as the service that goes with it, in this case, Instinct wins. Don't get me wrong, I love apple, but Rogers just drives me away with their greedy plans and the lengthy iphone contract...

If what that article said is true, I am getting the instinct for sure. I love the iphone, but I love my money even more.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> The rogers and fido $7 unlimted is for their WAP browser only. Not true web browsers.
> 
> "Go for either the Unlimited Surfing on your Fido option or the $20 Value Pack and get as many *WAP mobile Internet page views *as you like every month without any extra charges. "


The $7 unlimited on Rogers works for on-device (no tethering) browsing, but it is certainly 100% html as well as wap. Only on Rogers phones, and not on smartphones except if their name starts with "N" it seems, as I've used it on 2 such devices, and continue to use it. Full html browsing.

I don't know about the Value Pack browsing, if this applies, though.


----------



## Mississauga (Oct 27, 2001)

snipper said:


> I just watched this even tho a comparison to the old iphone...I am pretty darn interested..interested enough to perhaps wait after the 11th after all
> 
> Samsung Instinct vs. iPhone 2G | The iPhone Blog


Thanks for that link, snipper! For us Bell subscribers, it looks like a reasonable device.


----------



## ct77 (Mar 10, 2005)

MacGYVER said:


> When Apple introduced their GPS for the iPhone 3G did you hear the crowd cheer? I didn't. Apple's GPS still doesn't give you what everyone wants and that is turn by turn voice activation with live traffic updates.


This is likely to be provided by 3rd party app developers. Tom Tom, for example, has already announced that they are releasing an iPhone GPS application.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

kloan said:


> This is seriously a joke. They're just using this opportunity to make Rogers look bad, and great, have at it. But it's not true unlimited Data, and it's just trying to mislead people. Bell still sucks. And the phone? Hmm.... looks like something familiar... can't quite put my finger on it.....


True unlimited data.


----------



## snipper (Jun 10, 2008)

ct77 said:


> This is likely to be provided by 3rd party app developers. Tom Tom, for example, has already announced that they are releasing an iPhone GPS application.




perhaps the applications might take less data as the maps will be loaded on the phone?


----------

